# Driver for Okidata Microline 320 turbo for Windows XP



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I need driver for Okidata Microline 320 turbo dot matrix printer for Windows XP.

I lost my disk for my Okidata Printer.

I went to their website, but it say to get it from Windows XP disk which I don't have.

So where can I download it ?


Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

XP may have it already installed.
Have you connected the printer to see if XP will install the driver?

Add printer wizard
Install the IBM Proprinter III driver.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

No it won't detect and install any driver for it.


So there is no website where I can download the specific driver for Win. XP ?



BCCOMP said:


> XP may have it already installed.
> Have you connected the printer to see if XP will install the driver?
> 
> Add printer wizard
> Install the IBM Proprinter III driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Go to Start>Control Panel>Printers and Faxes

To the left select ADD a Printer

The Add Printer Wizard will open
Click Next
Select: Local printer attached to this computer
Select: Automatically detect and install my Plug and Play printer
Click Next
Once scan is done click Next
Select Use the following port: LPT1 (Recommended Printer Port)
Click Next
Under Manufacture select IBM
Under Printers scroll to IBM Proprinter III
Click Next

See if the printer will install


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Windows XP does have a driver for OKIDATA Microline 320 Turbo.

The other "problem" with Oki printers is that they can emulate OKI, Epson and IBM printers. So even though the IBM Proprinter III will print, some of the esc characters might not print correctly. 

To check your emulation switch the printer on. Wait for it to finish initializing then press and hold the Shift and then the Online button. This will put the printer into Setup mode and the Setup light will come on. Then press the print button and the printers settings will print. Then switch the printer off to exit setup.


----------

